# Drink up! Hooch Recipe



## KrisUpInSmoke (Mar 12, 2019)

Came across an old recipe for Hooch, a fermented alcoholic beverage. Although the website says the final drink doesn't taste very good, I thought y'all might be interested anyway.








Hootch
6 oranges
6 lemons
2 yeast cakes (Fleischmann’s)
8 lbs. of sugar
1 1/2 lbs. of raisins
2 gal of water
about 1 doz. cloves
2 1/2 lbs. of yellow corn meal

Let stand for 28 days in 4 gallon crock. Stir every 3 days.

http://www.yesterdish.com/2012/11/13/hooch/


----------



## kruizer (Mar 12, 2019)

I used to make that recipe while I was on a remote radar site. We would prepare and stand it behind the water heater in the latrine but we let it go for 30days and age it for about 24 hours.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 12, 2019)

Interesting...Skip the Corn Meal and use a modern Yeast used to make Vodka and you would likely have something you could drink...JJ


----------



## foamheart (Mar 12, 2019)

We used to call that "Raisin Jack", but I don't remember any corn meal....


----------



## daveomak (Mar 12, 2019)

That recipe is a form of "Pruno"...  Several articles related to it...  Be sure to use only "clean" ingredients...  Do not use vegetables that grow underground..  carrots, garlic, potatoes etc... 

...... Pruno ......
..


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Mar 12, 2019)

Daveomak that was my first thoughts too..

Whatcha getting into over there Kris!? LOL!


----------



## dls1 (Mar 12, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Daveomak that was my first thoughts too..
> 
> Whatcha getting into over there Kris!? LOL!



Same here. The recipe sounds like a somewhat refined form of Pruno, a long time favorite of inmates in prisons throughout the U.S. Also, in the CDC's listing of known or suspected botulism cases, Pruno usually ranks pretty high as the cause.

Cheers!


----------



## zwiller (Mar 12, 2019)

Neat recipe.  I get some people like to do it old school but I'd modernize.  IE George Washington's recipe asks for freshly slaughtered chicken...  Once again, CheffJJ is on point...  Ditch the corn meal and upgrade yeast.  Use some distiller/"turbo" yeast (up to 22%).


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Mar 12, 2019)

Now that I keep thinking about this, I want to try applejack..another old time recipe..


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Mar 12, 2019)

daveomak said:


> That recipe is a form of "Pruno"...  Several articles related to it...  Be sure to use only "clean" ingredients...  Do not use vegetables that grow underground..  carrots, garlic, potatoes etc...
> 
> ...... Pruno ......
> ..





dls1 said:


> Same here. The recipe sounds like a somewhat refined form of Pruno, a long time favorite of inmates in prisons throughout the U.S. Also, in the CDC's listing of known or suspected botulism cases, Pruno usually ranks pretty high as the cause.
> 
> Cheers!



Oh my! Thanks for chiming in! Goodness! We want everybody safe.


TomKnollRFV said:


> Daveomak that was my first thoughts too..
> 
> Whatcha getting into over there Kris!? LOL!



Ahhh...I don't know.... I thought it looked like a fun recipe.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Mar 12, 2019)

Well Kris....you try it and if you don't go blind.. 

Also you could use some of the more unusual beer yeast for this, some are now meant to go up to 25% ABV.


----------

